# SG now offers $100,$250, and $500 fines



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

It does just get better with these guys. I just wanted the remainder of the year before I ran away after 6 yrs of wo ha. Ill post the actual email later when I get back. But the jist of it is.

maintenance vendors will be penalized $100 per property with 5 or more "problems" week of 10/27

$250 per property week 11/3

$500 on top of your 100/250 if you dont pass a 3rd time. 

Amazing, their fines are higher than the actual cost of the job before expenses! I feel sorry for the new people in the area, they are gonna owe workers money and not be able to pay their bills. 

Cant wait to see what comes my way, I feel alot of liens comming!

I can see it now $100 for someone ****ting in the toilet, $250 for a high traffic house thats due for a refresh in 10 days. $100 for half ass removed stickers from anothers dewint, $100 for that branch the grass crew threw in the driveway, $250 for leaves in yard on a refresh. Iv been wondering why alot of orders have been sitting in processing for way more than the usual time..... now I know..... THATS THEIR INCOME SOURCE!!!!


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

I wish someone would sue the ****e out of safeguard and put them down like the sick dog they are.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

maybe they will add prison time in soon?:whistling2:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*fraud*

i just emailed fannie mae about the fraud in my state... vendors are putting 4-5-6 co2s in hallways 4-5 smokes per rooms and the qc person this is ok. lol..um no!!!!

they are also trashing out the home staging photos and then going back a week later to finish cause they are so swamped.. staging photos isnt that fraud? last i heard i almost got fired cause i resused airfreshsners and that was fraud..

**** safeguard and there fees.. they will go the way of the fas's etc... that douche bag jaff..can roll around in his bentley and go to hell.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*this cant be true?*

According to mark well of safeguard they never go back to the same home twice.. well my qc person would go back to mine 3-4-5 times but mark wells said this isnt how safeguard works..

God I hate safeguard.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

That's bizarre, in talking to some other contractors at a class I was taking. Safeguard is already having all kinds of trouble here in PA, and brokers are pissed. I stopped by a few of the Fannie properties along my route, and yes it pisses me off that I don't have them. The grass is not cut, there are obvious hazards, etc. Fannie brokers in my area are used to a certain level of service. I know 'cause I have had them all for the last three years. Not that I'm perfect, but the grass was always cut edged trimmed, and the properties were clean and up to Fannie's guidelines at minimum. All of my brokers make a face even when they say the name "Safeguard".


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I've have not seen this email ? is it for certain vendors that are on a probation period ? not that it makes it right, not that I want to be a part of their network anymore trying to figure that part out.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

who would even take this abuse i did 3 jobs for them and told them thanks for the opportunity but i can not proceed working under your conditions


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

The problem is they need to deal with local vendors who have the licensing,Relationships and the knowledge of the trade.They are getting anyone who can read a craigslist ad.Its ridiculous the amount of fraud and illegal **** that goes on nothing is quality or code.


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

safecrap by smetters20, on Flickr


Not sure if its just this area for now, or each area gets it own email?

Iv always said, you cant write up **** unless your there RIGHT after the mopping is done and I lock that door, to many times muddy foot prints from others get us in trouble. Im ready and going to label anything as tampered with.

Then lien every house they dont pay me for because they used that jobs payout to pay the fine on another property.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*qc*

Our field qc person is a real gem.. 5 days b4 the refresh she would qc our home.. dirty floors, comp toilet, burnt out bulb, newpapers on front stoop.. no **** im there once a month... i guess safeguard is going to lose fannie in ILL.. and this is there last ditch attempt to do so. But if people really stick around for this your just as bad...


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> i just emailed fannie mae about the fraud in my state... vendors are putting 4-5-6 co2s in hallways 4-5 smokes per rooms and the qc person this is ok. lol..um no!!!!
> 
> .



I have noticed this recently, property today after the painters f'ed up the house I got a poc to re clean for $250 and looked around and saw another carbon in the hallway 6" from the ceiling, another one installed in the kitchen 8' from the one we put in on the initial, then one in the garage by the ceiling.... I know that cities code, thats not it!




ezdayman said:


> According to mark well of safeguard they never go back to the same home twice.. well my qc person would go back to mine 3-4-5 times but mark wells said this isnt how safeguard works..
> 
> God I hate safeguard.. :thumbsup:


They go back many times, for me this one guy kept going back and EACH time wrote up different things 5 seperate times. I had that house given to another vendor after the 5th time because clearly someone was out to **** someone over. Im talking broken light bulbs, lightbuls thrown against the wall etc. He got a mouthful from me trying to ****ing tell me its required for me to replace a burnt out light bulb on a qc on my dime and abunch of other crap I have NEVER missed in my 6 years. 

Also how I know fannie mae and SG qc people are full of ****. I get a follow up order, fix this, this is dirty blah. I personally go to the property not my workers, take befores, fake durings, then afters... get a email response "property looks great now" Really makes you wonder


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a dog it probably isn't a dog!

Why would anyone work for Safeguard? Ever?


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought AMS was bad....I joined SG due to AMS losing NJ. Wow, this company sucks!! They set you up for failure. Atleast with AMS they paid a little over min wage and I could use their system against them when needed. SG has taken incredible steps to ensure they screw over every vendor they can.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*yup*

just like there app.. if you dont download your photoslike you should they have all your photos.. easy enough to just delete this one and this one and say ohh look this vendor never had a photo of a zip tie and the house is flooded.. 

i missed a few with photos but since i was let go i downloaded every single order for the last 4 months to ensure my safty.. **** YOU you red headed Bytch.>>>:thumbsup:


----------

